# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Lemon Peel - my mammy sent me this. It was in green and red text so it must be true.

## Calum

DON'T WASTE THAT LEMON PEEL

Many professionals in restaurants and eateries are using or consuming the entire lemon and nothing is wasted.
How can you use the whole lemon without waste? 
Simple..place the lemon in the freezer section of your refrigerator.  Once the lemon is frozen, get your grater,  and shred the whole lemon (no need to peel it) and sprinkle it on top of your foods.  
Sprinkle it to your whisky, wine, vegetable salad, ice cream, soup, noodles, spaghetti sauce, rice, sushi, fish dishes. 
All of the foods will unexpectedly have a wonderful taste, something that you may have never tasted before. Most likely, you only think of lemon juice and vitamin C.  Not anymore.  Now that you've learned this lemon secret, you can use lemon even in instant cup noodles.
What's the major advantage of using the whole lemon other than preventing waste and adding new taste to your dishes?
Well, you see lemon peels contain as much as 5 to 10 times more vitamins than the lemon juice itself.  And yes, that's what you've been wasting.  But from now on, by following this simple procedure of freezing the whole lemon, then grating it on top of your dishes, you can consume all of those nutrients and get even healthier.
It's also good that lemon peels are health rejuvenators in eradicating toxic elements in the body.         
So place your lemon in your freezer, and then grate it on your meal every day.  It is a key to make your foods tastier and you get to live healthier and longer! That's the lemon secret!
Better late than NEVER!
 The surprising benefits of lemon!
Lemon (Citrus) is a miraculous product to kill cancer cells. It is 10,000 times stronger 
than chemotherapy.
Why do we not know about that? Because there are laboratories interested in making a synthetic version that will bring them huge profits. You can now help a friend in need by letting him/her know that lemon juice is beneficial in preventing the disease. Its taste is pleasant and it does not produce the horrific effects of chemotherapy. How many 
people will die while this closely guarded secret is kept, so as not to jeopardize the beneficial multimillionaires large corporations? As you know, the lemon tree is known for its varieties of lemons and limes. You can eat the fruit in different ways: you can eat the pulp, juice press, prepare drinks, sorbets, pastries, etc... It is credited with many virtues, but the most interesting is the effect it produces on cysts and tumors. This plant is a proven remedy against cancers of all types. Some say it is very useful in all variants of cancer. It is considered also as an anti microbial spectrum against bacterial infections and fungi, effective against internal parasites and worms, it regulates blood pressure which is too high and an antidepressant,combats stress and nervous disorders.
The source of this information is fascinating: it comes from one of the largest drug manufacturers in the world, says that after more than 20 laboratory tests since 1970, the extracts revealed that: It destroys the malignant cells in 12 cancers, 
including colon, breast, prostate, lung and pancreas ...The compounds of this tree showed 10,000 times better than the product Adriamycin, a drug normally used chemotherapeutic in the world, slowing the growth of cancer cells. 
And what is even more astonishing: this type of therapy with lemon extract only destroys malignant cancer cells and it does not affect healthy cells.

----------


## Jon

Thank you for bringing this important information to our attention and highlighting another vast conspiracy in Pharmaceutical companies. Have you got a petition for me to sign and a convenient moon for me to howl at.
As an aside, I know people who do not eat the skin of the potato and I strongly believe that this has similar properties to the rind of your citrus fruit.

----------


## Neils

It tastes nice is the important bit.

----------


## Calum

> As an aside, I know people who do not eat the skin of the potato and I strongly believe that this has similar properties to the rind of your citrus fruit.


I am a tattie peel eater. I chastise my wife when she peels them before boiling them.. But she still does it.. Shall we paitent potatoeskin pills?

----------


## Jon

Might be better as a skin patch rather than a pill.
Different varieties confer different cures and can even help give up smoking.

Kerr's Pink patch - cure for Gout.
Pink Fir Apple - cure for rabies
Rooster - hypochondria
Arran Victor - hypertension

----------


## Bumble

> So place your lemon in your freezer, and then grate it


That's a handy tip. Why didn't I think of it all on my own?

----------


## Calum

Well, so long as your lemon is untreated and has very little plith...

----------


## marion.orca

I may be wrong, but I have read somewhere that freezing citrus fruits destroys a third of the vitamin C and the freezing causes the juice sacs to burst. Why not just pluck up the courage and take a good bite !

----------


## Calum

I partake of 3 Caipirinhas as a part of my 5 a day.
the other two are bloody marys for breakfast and lunch.

----------


## beeanne

Slice them, then freeze them, then use them in yr G&T. No melting ice cubes to water it down. 
Do lemons help cirrhosis, too?

----------


## EmsE

> Do lemons help cirrhosis, too?


..... Do they help relieve the swelling after a bee sting? My suspicion is that in with the G&T it would work well  :Wink: .

----------


## madasafish

I find after several G&Ts I don't feel bee stings much...

----------

